
TSA Agents Like to Steal iPads - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/12/tsa-ipads/
======
mtgx
I can already see it. The TSA will be abolished not because it's an agency
that is an extreme violator of privacy, but because it's stealing people's
iPads. Now _that's_ just unacceptable!

